
Oracle Solaris 12 Is Dead, Major Reorganization Coming - roymurdock
https://www.thelayoff.com/t/KTCW4qz#replies
======
iamskeptic
If only OpenSolaris had been a true open source project under Sun's
leadership, perhaps it would have had more momentum to withstand Oracle's
steamroller.

All Solaris diehards that refused to accept external contributions, make the
build process transparent, discuss new features, etc, when OpenSolaris was
alive... well, enjoy the death of your beloved OS now.

~~~
mishac
Illumos is still around, with the support of many former Sun devs.

~~~
iamskeptic
Yes but, like Brendan says (and I agree 100%), it's a long shot.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13081465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13081465)

I was heavily involved with OpenSolaris at the time Oracle bought Sun. It was
never an open source project and there was a lot of resentment from Sun
employees that their beloved code had been exposed to the mass of ignorant
developers. After Oracle bought Sun, the issues only accelerated to their
inevitable outcome.

I wish the Illumos community all the best but, having seen first hand how the
old Sun mentality is still going on there too, I makes me depressed.

------
greenyoda
Discussion from earlier today (51 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13209826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13209826)

Original discussion from a couple of weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13079370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13079370)

